# Meklē produktu? >  Normālas CCD/CMOS matricas

## cobalt

CCD vai CMOS matricas ar augstu attēla kvalitāti. izmēros 2/3", APS-C vai FF (43mm diognāle). Kur tādas dabūt?

Visur piedāvā lielākais 640x480 video kameru matricas ar mazu izmēru un viduvējiem parametriem. Kur var dabūt dokumentētu matricu ar nopietnākiem parametriem, piem. ja grib izveidot dzesējamu ccd sensoru ar manuālu ekspozīcijas kontroli.

----------


## osscar

Ja doma zvaigznes fočēt - IMHO - lētāk nopirkt kādu lietotu DSLR un izķidāt un ielikt ledusskapī....

----------


## ansius

Ja zvaigzneem tad tam domaati spec ccd/cmos

----------


## Delfins

nevis spec. CCD, bet bez UV filtriem... plika matrica kā saka.
Pieļauju, ka mazās matricas ir vairāk domātas hobijistiem un t.t. jo tās ir vieglāk pielodēt. Nopetnas matricas jau tikai pēc pasūtījuma fotokameru ražotājiem.
pat ja dabūsi vienu eksemplāru - tas maksās daudz vairāk nekā DSLR.

Par FF nemaz nesapņo!  ::   ::   ja nu vienīgi paņemt kādu DSLR izjaukt.

Manuprāt visoptimālākais ir izjaukt 720p kamkoderi ar CCD, jo tiem ir labi fps parametri, kaut arī trokšņaini (troksnis iekš video mazāk pamanām, jo tas ir still-motion process, kur bilde artefakti/defekti/efekti mazāk pamanāmi)

ir redzēts pa 200Ls HD video kameras, tad to arī izmanto, var pat izmantot video izeju, ja nu vajag ierakstīt

----------


## arnis

ja runa tieshaam ir par astrofoto, tad iesaakumaa 640x480 pilniigi pietiek, tu jau nemaz tos pikseljus ar skaidru un saprotamu infu nevareesi aizpildiit. ne jau vienmeer megapiskeljos tas speeks. turklaat , kaa jau par trokshnjiem mineeja, tad pie lieliem trokshnjiem- jo ilgaaks expoziicijas laiks un lielaaks iso, jo vairaak tas troksnis bildee buus pamanaams....
PS- un nevis bez UV, bet gan bez IR, kas ir galvenais priekshnoteikums, standarta kameru  IR filtri blokjee sarkanajaa spektraa ieguustamo liimeni ~ 3-4x

----------


## Delfins

jā, sajaucu - IR filtrs  :: 
vecie DSLR ir nopērkami par kapeikām iekš eBay, ja kas  ::

----------


## ansius

video kamera un atsro foto ir galīgi garām, neviena kamera nav pietiekami jūtīga. pat mans Sony DSR-PD170 kas skaitās salīdzinoši jūtigākais no dvcam ne broadcast kamerām normāli nav lietojams priekš zvaigznēm.




> nevis spec. CCD, bet bez UV filtriem... plika matrica kā saka.


 Nop, matrica ir savādāk konstruēta. pirmais priekšnoteikums ir pikseļu izmērs, jo mazāki pikseļi jo lielāka izšķirtspēja un troksnis. tāpēc astro foto matricas ir ar salīdzinoši nelielu izšķirtspēju bet lielu laukumu. kaut vai piemēram: http://www.sbig.com/sbwhtmls/newcameras.htm

ar DSLR labi var bildēt skaidā aukstā ziemas naktī.

----------


## Delfins

> ar DSLR labi var bildēt skaidā aukstā ziemas naktī.


 var jebkurā sezonā pie `tīrām` debesīm, bet* ĀRPUS PILSĒTAS!!*

----------


## osscar

aukstums samazina karstos pikseļus. tāpēc jau liek tās kameras saldētavās vai arī radioteleskopus dzesē ar - simts tur cik grādu. Lai paštrokšņi mazāki. ar matricu tas pats.

----------


## cobalt

Paldies paldies, par palīdzību. Nu gan panesās. Es pat ne vārda par astrofoto nebiju ieminējies un šitik smuka diskusija  :: .

Doma ir "sporta pēc". Bet kāds tur sports, ja var paņemt 1/3" CCD kameru un pa RCA iemaukt televizorā un bilde gatava. Ja taisa kautko indivituālu tad ir vērts ar kaut ko interesantāku noņemties. Plus kā jau minēja ne jau izškirtspēja ir svarīga, bet laukums un pikseļu izmērs. 
Rupji runājot uz lielākas matricas ar tādu pašu izšķirtspēju kā mazā nav jāprojecē tik detalizēta bilde lai panāktu identisku asumu gala bildē.
Praktiski tur vēl patīkami efekti ar fokusa attālumiem un diafragmām un difrakcijas limitiem, kā arī var lietot vienkārši sūdīgu optiku  :: .

Iesākumā būtu labi no tādas "svešas" matricas vienkārši kvalitatīvi nolasīt bildi, vēlāk.. nu tad jau  :: .

DSLR kameras ebayā nav lētas, ja vien viņas nav fatālā stāvoklī.

----------


## osscar

nu par astro runājām tāpēc, ka pieminēji dzesēšanu.  ::

----------


## cobalt

Tas tik tā bija, kā viena no lietām ko var effektīvi realizēt ar paštaisītu matricas sistēmu. Laikam ar kāda ziepja matricu arī varētu pamokoties, bet tur vajadzētu īpašas formas radiatoru utt. Vēl jau daudzas citas lietas, ko var darīt  :: .

Bet elfā jau vispār. Pat ziepja līmeņa matricas nav.

----------


## jeecha

Domaaju ka vari droshi aizmirst par lielas izshkjirtspeejas matricas (nemaz nerunaajot par APS-C vai FF izmeera) iegaadi vienaa eksemplaaraa un par cenu kas mazaaka par gatavu produktu ar doto matricu. Ja tomeer izdodas pa sviestmaizi nopirkt nopliisushu kameru un izopereet no vinjas matricu - naakamaa probleema ar ko saskarsies buus pilniigs datasheetu vakuums par doto matricas modeli - tas nav nekaads shirpatrebs (taas razho uz vienas rokas pirkstiem saskaitaamas kompaanijas, savukaart lieto labi ja uz roku un kaaju pirkstiem kopaa saskaitaamas kompaanijas) un publiski netiek tirgotas vispaar - matricu razhotaaji pa tieshi tirgo kameru razhotaajiem un detalizeeta tehniskaa informaacija ir slepena.

Taakaa ja negribi kaa Epis gadiem chakareeties bez taustaamiem rezultaatiem - paliec labaak pie 640x480 matricaam kuras nopirkt mirstiigais var un kuraam ir pieejama detalizeeta tehniskaa informaacija un veelams jau virsuu ADC un logjika lai var ar ciparu interfeisu drilleet.

P.S. Atbildot uz origjinaalo jautaajumu - dokumenteetu APS-C vai FF matricu CCD/CMOS matricu dabuut tu vienkaarshi nevari, izstiepies vai saraujies. Vari protams piezvaniit Samsung vai Sony un pasmiidinaat vinjus  ::

----------


## cobalt

Hmm.. nu žēl. Bet citreiz ir veselīgi piezvanīt un pasmīdināt. Varbūt kaut ko sajauc, vai taisni nezin kur toksiskos atgriezumus nogrūst  :: .
Laikam jau klasiskus elektroniķus tas arī īpaši neinteresē, vai nav tāda nepieciešamība. Kam tur kautkādiem robotiņiem pietiek ar pāris fotodiodēm 1024px līniju, vai vienkāršu 160x120px pozīcijas sensoru (kas nespēj izdot attēlu).
P.S. Kāpēc viņiem ir tādas cenas:
http://www.elfa.lv/ec/25a2b7c/atela-sensori
Ja tie ir "novecojuši" produkti. Dēļ mazā pieprasījuma?

Vēlreiz pieminēšu, ka izšķirtspēja nav galvenais arguments. Elfa pārdod plikas 640x480 2/3" CCD, vai ar tādu interfeisu kuru var brīvi kontrolēt - ekspozīcijas sākumu, beigas, iegūt neapstrādātus CCD ADC datus, uzstādīt ADC parametrus utml?
Cik zinu tiem 1/3" moduļiem ir tur kautkāds DSP ar ciparu interfeisu, kuram var pat šādus tādus parametrus noteikt, bet visi dati tā vai tā ir caur DSP nomuļļāti 8-bit brīnumi.

----------


## Vikings

jeecha, nezinu jā tagad, bet pavecākām matricām esmu meklējis un pat atradis datasheetus. Konkrētajā gadijumā tā bija kāda gadus 5 veca Sony ciparu kamera, kurai atradu datasheetu ar visu vajadzīgo lai to vadītu un lasītu attēlu no tās.

----------


## cobalt

Mja.. izskatās, ka no Elfas nekāda viedokļa, vai piedāvājuma šinī sakarā nav. Laikam tāpēc visi pazīstamie/dzirdētie, kuri šinī virzienā kaut ko ir ņēmušies tās matricas parasti izrok no kaut kādiem maz zināmiem avotiem, vai izjauktām ietaisēm.

Katrā ziņā netā izlasiju, ka Olympus E-300 lieto kodak matricu un esot diezgan izdevīgi dabūjams.
http://www.dpreview.com/reviews/OlympusE300/page2.asp
Kodak KAF-8300CE CCD: *PDF*
Un izskatās, ka viņu veiksmīgi lieto ne tikai spoguļkamerā: http://www.opticstar.com/Run/Astronomy/ ... 0_0_10_520
Vienīgi žēl, ka to megapikseļu tik nejēdzīgi daudz, bet gandrīz izdevīgi:
http://photography.shop.ebay.com/Digita ... 86.c0.m282

Farnelim ir vismaz kaut kas... Nav gluži 2/3" vai lielāks, toties megapikseļi nav bez jēgā. Diemžēl CMOS, 10-bit un viduvēji konfigurējams:
http://lv.farnell.com/jsp/search/browse ... =cmos&Ntx=
Bet varbūt varētu pat derēt. Vienīgi pilnais datasheet nav brīvi pieejams.

----------

